# OK Police: New Device Enabling Direct Seizure Of Bank Accounts, Credit Cards



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What could possibly go wrong? Never mind that it is UnConstitutional....



> You may have heard of civil asset forfeiture.
> 
> That's where police can seize your property and cash without first proving you committed a crime; without a warrant and without arresting you, as long as they suspect that your property is somehow tied to a crime.
> 
> ...


OHP Uses New Device To Seize Money During Traffic Stops - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

Oklahoma Cops Unveil New Device Enabling Direct Seizure Of Bank Accounts, Credit Cards | Zero Hedge


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah what could go wrong ? We know all cops are good guys and would never do things just "because they can " to get at you because they don't like your attitude or the way you look.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Because state troopers can spot a card used for illegal activity just like that!

Heck; who needs judges?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Recently I lost a little more respect for the law enforcement community through first hand interaction with two separate officers. I'm not saying all cops are bad but they damn sure are not all good.

They are a reflection of the society in which we live.

Giving them the ability to seize bank accounts is ridiculous.

The police shouldn't be able to hold your possessions any longer than they can hold you.
@RedLion @Denton @Slippy


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I watched a news report once of a lady that was driving through Louisiana home to Florida. 

She was driving a nice classic mustang I believe, it's been years ago when this happened so I'm not sure exactly.


She was pulled over and they wanted to search the car. She consented to the search and the found what the police considered a substantial amount of cash, 5,000.00 or so. She had a bank statement I believe or some how had a bank withdrawal receipt to show where the money came from.

They seized the cash......

They completely destroyed the car seats by cutting them open. They basically ruined a antique car.

They found NOTHING and they refused to give the money back or repair the car.

The lady hired a lawyer and took it to the TVs news. 

Come to find out Louisiana had a bad habit of this practice.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

There was a pastor a few years ago driving to pick up a church van.. he had cash on him and the police seized like $18,000. It took him months to get the money back

can you imagine being away from home traveling and having all your money gone... no gas, no food, no water, no hotel money

I guess it would pay to have a debit card, because you can always transfer money to it

I hope one of their legislatures gets taken for a ride and his -/her stuff taken


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> There was a pastor a few years ago driving to pick up a church van.. he had cash on him and the police seized like $18,000. It took him months to get the money back
> 
> can you imagine being away from home traveling and having all your money gone... no gas, no food, no water, no hotel money
> 
> ...


I think the article is saying the cops can seize every card you have. Including debit cards......which is your bank account, or a bank account.

You better not be carrying a card to all your bank accounts........


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I think the article is saying the cops can seize every card you have. Including debit cards......which is your bank account, or a bank account.
> 
> You better not be carrying a card to all your bank accounts........


i read it as if they can swipe the cards and take money off them... just taking the cards is not that big of a deal, I can get replacement cards fairly quickly


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I wouldn't want a cop to be swiping my company debit card. There's a substantial amount of money in the account.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I wouldn't want a cop to be swiping my company debit card. There's a substantial amount of money in the account.


Well comrade, it does not matter what you want


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Well comrade, it does not matter what you want


I can tell I wouldn't want you as my attorney.......my attorney always says it doesn't matter only if you're not willing to pay me to take care of it.

He even has a business card that when you get pulled over you hand it to the officer. It basically says I'm not answering any questions and all questions are to be directed to my attorney at the number on the front of the card. I will obey your lawful instruction.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's how stupid some district attorney's offices are. This happened in my city. 

A prominent lawyer took a murder case. The defendant in the case paid the lawyer. 

The district attorney tried to have the attorney removed from the case and become a witness that the defendant used money that he stole after he committed murder. 

Of course it that failed miserably and the city's liability attorneys called it ridiculous and it would open the city up to a lawsuit from the defendants attorney and possibly even give a legit reason for another trial if convicted. 

Educated idiots is what they sound like to me.

The lawyer told me the state had a very weak case and they knew they couldn't get a conviction if he didn't have a public defender. 

Now he files cases against the city every chance he gets and will almost do it for free if he knows it's a slam dunk. 

He says they routinely break the law without consequence most of the time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's a good Josh Tolley show on this very topic.

Take your blood pressure meds before watching it...


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Well OK is a communist state now as I read it. I will avoid even though I'm a law abiding citizen. BTW, how does the state justify this activity?

No Drive / No Fly in Oklahoma ..............

1895gunner


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok they said bank accounts with debit cards and prepaid cards. I guess they can't touch a credit card ?

My debit cards all have preset limits.......can they override the limits ?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

What were the laws regarding police just taking cash?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the police holding property such as cash or vehicles until a case is decided at which point depending on the outcome it is either seized or returned without question. I have no sympathy towards convicted drug dealers or drug smugglers but I also think it shouldn't be up to law enforcement to determine if a person is to be deprived of property, thats up to a judge and or jury.


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

Nice, let's just bypass the Constitutional rights of citizens. After all, they are law enforcement officers. I'm sure everything will be followed by the book. If not, I'm sure the money will be put back into your accounts with interest. Yeah, right!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is total BS. How can a cop seize money during car stops? Is the money in plain view or the driver consented to search? As far as I know, cops still need a search warrant signed by a judge to search a car. Reasonable suspicion does not allow for searches.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

But your innocent until proven guilty. But it's now guilty regardless of any reasoning and you have to get a lawyer and prove your innocent. 

So if the cops will knowingly rob you for no reason. Will they come a knocking to take your guns and supplies in an emergency??


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

According to the News 9 link it only works on prepaid debit cards, not bank or credit.


----------

